# Do-it jig head moulds ?



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all
Any one use these moulds? Are they any good? 
I go through a few jig heads and wonder if buying a mould would be more cost affective. I usually use 1/8 with a 2/0 or 3/0
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=38758


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep! really good and very cost effective. A pack of 50 hooks costs approx $30 and the lead you would use is minimal in smaller sizes like 1/8th compared to TT's or nitros where you would get 3 or 4 packets of 5 for that outlay, this represents at least a 50% saving. The darter heads work fine around Redcliffe too. ;-)

Kev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats what I got Kev. And I found somewhere to get hooks very cheap, about 12 cents each. Wont take too long to pay for its self.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I modified it to take heavier gauge hooks.
I have dremel , will use.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Noice.... we modified the one my mate has also. A dremmel here and a dremmel there works wonders in regards to fitting slightly stronger hooks in.

Kev


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Gday
How did you modify it with the dremmel?

Chees


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The moulds are made from aluminium stock, which is a soft metal, so is easy to modify. The hook grooves in the mould are made for light gauge Eagle Claw hooks, which are way too bendy for Snapper. So I bought some Mustard 3/0 heavy gauge hooks with a 60 degree eye (32786). So what I did to make it fit the mould was to use a thin round grinder disk to grind out the hook groove and I used a drill bit to make the hole for the eye. Easy enough to do, but you need to do a little at a time as once you take too much out you cant put it back in.
The Mustard 3/0 are a little too big for what I want (targeting Snapper to 5kg's in 6-7mtrs of water), so I will grind the hole for the weight out a little more and make it to be about 1/4ounce for water about 8-10mtrs. The other hook I have in the first picture is a Matzuo 2/0 which is a better sized hook, but might be too light a gauge (unfortunately I havent had time to test it yet)
You can also get Gamakatsu hooks, so I'm still experimenting. You can buy jig head hooks from about $5 US per 100 + postage from the states.......cheap as chips, certainly better than forking out $8 for 5 TT hooks.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah much cheaper, thanks for that Ill have to look into it 

Cheers
Loboloco


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

We have only used the Mustads and Gamakatsu's up to 7/0 and 1 ounce heads for deep water plastics sourced from local tackle shops and had never bought hooks from O/S. We get them at around $25 for a pack of 50 which is still a significant saving on the name brands but Paul has done heaps better cost wise.

Kev


----------

